# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  تماشای برترین‌های مسابقه عکاسی فیزیکی را از دست ندهید!

## khatereh 2

با برگزاری مراسمی در روز 28 مهرماه از برترین‌های مسابقه عکاسی فیریکی تقدیر به عمل می‌آید ضمن آنکه از روز 26 مهرماه گالری از آثار برتر فیزیک برگزار خواهد شد.
مهلا صفایی دبیر اجرایی پنجمین دوره مسابقه ملی عکاسی فیزیکی با بیان اینکه این مسابقه از سوی انجمن علمی دانشکده مهندسی انرژی و فیزیک دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر برگزار می‌شود، گفت: این مسابقه با هدف ترویج هرچه بیشتر علم فیزیک و نگرش علمی به دنیای اطراف برگزار می‌شود.
وی با بیان اینکه این مسابقه در دو بخش دانش آموزی و دانشجویی برگزار می‌شود، اظهار داشت: پنجمین دوره این مسابقه از اول فروردین تا 10 مرداد ماه سال جاری با ارسال آثار شرکت کنندگان آغاز شده است.
صفایی با تاکید بر اینکه در این بازه زمانی اقدام به برگزاری گالری عکس‌های منتخب چهار دوره این مسابقه در پژوهشگاه دانش‌های بنیادی شد، ادامه داد: با ارسال آثار عکاسی دانش آموزان و دانشجویان در این مسابقه اقدام به داوری این آثار شد.
دبیر اجرایی پنجمین دوره مسابقه عکاسی فیزیکی با تاکید بر اینکه این مسابقه در دو بخش اصلی و جانبی برگزار شده است، خاطر نشان کرد: عکس‌های ارسالی در بخش اصلی در یکی از دسته بندی‌های عکس از یک پدیده فیزیکی در طبیعت، عکس‌هایی با چینش آزمایشگاهی و عکس‌های چندتایی (multi images) تعیین شده است.
وی موضوع عکس ارسالی در بخش جانبی را "تعادل" ذکر کرد و یادآور شد: کیفیت عکس‌های ارسالی باید بیش از 3 مگاپیکسل باشد و داوری آثار نیز بر اساس معیارهای واقعیت فیزیکی، جذابیت عکس، جذابیت‌های هنری اثر و توضیح فیزیکی عکس بوده است.
صفایی با اشاره به نتایج داوری این دوره از مسابقه، اضافه کرد: با پایان یافتن داوری‌ها نفرات برتر، شایسته تقدیر و منتخب کادر در بین 100 اثر ارسالی در بخش‌های طبیعی، آزمایشگاهی و جانبی اعلام شد.
وی ادامه داد: در این راستا در روزهای 26 و 27 مهرماه سال جاری گالری از آثار برگزیده این دوره از مسابقهات در دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر برگزار خواهد شد ضمن آنکه در روز دوشنبه 28 مهرماه در این دانشگاه طی برگزاری مراسمی از برگزیدگان تقدیر خواهد شد.

----------

